# Mitsubishi Big-screen VS-60603



## ahw1022 (Jul 30, 2010)

My TV has sound but no video. When I push the menu button the menu screen appears and the video appears in the top right corner. However, when I exit the menu page the screen goes back to black. The TV is also turning off by itself after about 10-15 minutes. Are the settings wrong or is there a bigger internal problem? Any advice would be a huge help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look for coolant leaks on the signal board.


----------

